# Beware: snakes on the floodplain



## Wonambi (Mar 26, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-25-2010
*Source:* The Daily Liberal

Beware: snakes on a flood plain
KIM BARTLEY

Residents in the north-west of NSW are being told to seal gaps under doors and holes in walls as snakes seek to escape floodwaters.
The National Parks and Wildlife Service (NPWS) has confirmed receiving “dozens of reports of snake sightings”, most of them of the mulga, western brown, eastern brown, python and bandy bandy variety.

NSW emergency services minister Steven Whan, who was reported to have visited isolated Goodooga yesterday, raised the snake alarm this week when declaring a natural disaster in the shires of Bourke, Brewarrina and Walgett.

“With reports of an increased number of snake sightings, a snake catcher is being sourced, along with a veterinarian to treat pets that may be bitten,” he said.

Later, Industry and Investment NSW reported they were working with the State Emergency Service and the Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water to find the “best course of action to remove snakes where they pose a risk to humans”.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Wonambi (Mar 26, 2010)

As a volunteer snake catcher for the Northern Tablelands region of NSW, i can understand the mass number of calls the catchers of the Burke region are going to get in the coming days. I feel for you and i hope that your normal daytime jobs are sympethetic to your need to help save the snakes.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe the tittle should be "Beware - Snakes in Australia!"


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Mar 26, 2010)

its how it goes. we lost a dog to a snake the day after a flood.
(the property backed right on to a river)


----------



## mattmc (Mar 26, 2010)

dont seal the gaps!. SAVE THE SNAKES, LET THEM IN!!!!!!!


----------



## cris (Mar 28, 2010)

mattmc said:


> dont seal the gaps!. SAVE THE SNAKES, LET THEM IN!!!!!!!



Yeah free food for the goannas, Mugla Snakes, BHPs or BBQ/stir fry :lol:


----------

